# Baby Bijou in Hospital with HGE



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Haven't had a chance to come on here for awhile, hope all of you are well!!

My baby Bijou is in the hospital with HGE. They do not know what caused this. But she vomited twice yesterday and then had three explosive bloody potties at the vet. The vet thinks that she is out of critical condition now, but she will stay at the hospital where she is on IV's until tomorrow or until she is well.

Just wanted to share the information as this condition can be fatal within a few hours if not treated with IV fluids and meds. Do not wait overnight or a few hours. They can go downhill very quickly, but 90% recover if treated aggressively early on. Just on About.com, there are 400+ stories if pets lost within hours.....

Hemorrhagic GastroEnteritis (HGE) in dogs is a sudden-onset episode of diarrhea, often very bloody in nature. Some dogs may vomit. The exact cause is unknown, but there are many theories. Stress may play a role in the development of HGE. This disease may affect any breed, gender, and age.

What does HGE stand for?
HGE (at least in terms of veterinary medicine) stands for Hemorrhagic GastroEnteritis, and it is a disease of dogs. In human medicine, HGE commonly stands for Human Granulocytic Ehrlichia (HGE). Click here to learn more about the human HGE disease.
What are the signs seen with HGE in dogs?
The most notable sign seen with HGE is a very sudden onset of bloody diarrhea in a previously healthy dog. Vomiting, not eating (anorexia), and listlessness are also seen. Dehydration is not usually clinically seen on initial presentation, but shock can develop quickly without treatment.

What causes HGE?
At this time, the exact cause of this disease is unknown. There are many theories - diet, a bacterial infection or bacterial toxin, virus, reaction to an intestinal parasite, etc. - but nothing has been proven. Stress may play a role in the development of HGE. Dogs that have an episode of HGE may be prone to another occurrence. Many dogs never experience HGE.

What breeds/ages/gender of dog are more susceptible?
Toy and miniature breeds of dogs, ages 2 to 4, are the types of dogs most commonly seen, but HGE can affect any breed, gender, and age. There is no gender predilection (HGE occurs equally in males and females).

How is HGE diagnosed?
HGE is diagnosed primarily by ruling out other causes of bloody diarrhea. The sudden appearance of bloody diarrhea and a high packed cell volume (PCV) in a previously healthy dog rule in favor of the HGE diagnosis. Other causes of gastrointestinal bleeding that must be considered as possibilities and subsequently ruled out include:

Gastrointestinal ulcers
Colitis
Parvovirus
Coronavirus
Campylobacter sp (bacteria)
Salmonella sp (bacteria)
Clostridium sp (bacteria)
Escherichia coli (bacteria)
Leptospirosis
Whipworms
Hookworms
Coccidiosis
Giardiasis
Warfarin (rat poison) toxicity
Thromobocytopenia (low platelets)
Gastrointestinal cancer
Hypoadrenocorticism
This sounds serious - is it a fatal disease?
Left untreated, this can be a deadly disease. However, with prompt veterinary care, most dogs respond to treatment and recover.

How is HGE treated?
The mainstay of treatment is aggressive supportive care -- no food or water by mouth for 1-4 days (while on IV fluid therapy), and intravenous (IV) fluid therapy with Potassium added to the fluids. Antibiotics are also recommended (IV, subcutaneous). Food should be reintroduced slowly and, in the event that the HGE is food related, a new (novel) protein should be given that the dog doesn't usually eat, i.e. chicken, lamb or cottage cheese.

What is the success rate? Do dogs recover from this?
With aggressive supportive care, most dogs recover within a few days. Some dogs can have repeated episodes of HGE.

What should I do if I see vomiting or diarrhea in my pet? Is it an emergency?
This is a hard question to answer, because there are so many causes for vomiting and / or diarrhea. As for any situation that is "not normal" for your pet, it is always recommended that you call your veterinarian and discuss what is going on. Your veterinarian will be able to advise you if it is a situation that can wait or if it sounds like an emergency.

Here she is at the hospital today. You would never know that she was in critical condition just yesterday......Hopefully I get her back well tomorrow.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

OMG Sophia, I am so sorry little Bijou is sick 

So happy to see that she is on the mend - fingers crossed she is back at home with you soon!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Precious little thing, I'm happy she's doing so much better. You must have been so scared. I hope she's home with you soon.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Bijou. Hope your baby is back home in safe in your snuggling arms very, very soon! ♥


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

OMG, how scary, but thank God you caught it right away! Bijou is looking good now  

Thanks for the information too.

Hugs,


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sophia, I am so sorry about Bijou. What a scare! I am glad she is responding well and you will be able to get her tomorrow. She is so beautiful in the video and you are right, I would never know she was so ill yesterday. Thank you so much for taking the time to post about HGE.:wub:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sophia, so happy (and relieved) that you were so quick to act. Sounds like Bijou got the right treatment at the right time and is on the mend. Not to scare you, but it is not uncommon for some dogs to get a second bout of HGE, usually within a couple of months. Hugs to Bijou and her mommy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no, Sophia. I'm so sorry poor little Bijou was sick. Glad it was caught in time. Now refresh my memory -- did Bijou or Casanova have this a couple of years ago? I seem to remember it but can't remember which one of your babies -- felt like it might have been Cass. Sending you all hugs and kisses. :smootch:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Sending lots of prayers and healing vibes for Bijou. Hope she gets well soon!

Thanks for the info on HGE... Poor baby.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Get well soon, you sweet little doll.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh how scary!! So glad you were very quick in seeking treatment. With our little ones it is critical. Dogs will die rapidly in hypovolemic shock, especially smalls ones. IV fluid administration is life saving! Excellent info. Hoping she improves quickly. Please keep us posted.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

princessre said:


> Haven't had a chance to come on here for awhile, hope all of you are well!!
> 
> My baby Bijou is in the hospital with HGE. They do not know what caused this. But she vomited twice yesterday and then had three explosive bloody potties at the vet. The vet thinks that she is out of critical condition now, but she will stay at the hospital where she is on IV's until tomorrow or until she is well.
> 
> ...


Oh Sophia, I am so terribly sorry to hear this. I thank God, that she looks so wonderful and is on the mend. I will keep her and you in my prayers. Bless her, she is a little darling, such a happy baby.

Thank also, for providing so much incredible information about this disease. That was so kind of you.

Please give that special one kisses for me.

I think this should be made into a sticky.

Hugs and prayers,
Christine


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Bijou is very blessed to have such a wonderful mommy. Get well soon little one.:wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear this but very thankful you reacted so quickly and got her to the hospital. Thanks for sharing the info on this. Prayers are with Bijou and you.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

So sorry to hear Bijou is sick. How scary for you and her. She is so BEAUTIFUL! :wub::wub:

THANK YOU SO MUCH for posting all the info on HGE. :thumbsup: I had never heard of it.

I agree about a STICKY!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sophia -- Tilly had HGE when she was about 18 months. It was horrible. I had never heard of it prior to that. I was prepared for the worst by the ER Vets, but Dr. Jaimie told me that she sees this a lot and that Tilly would be fine.

Tilly was taken in to my Vets and then transferred to ER Clinic on a Thursday afternoon. She was released back to me on Friday night. She was a bit tired on Saturday but by Sunday, you would never have known that she had been sick.

And yet, if she hadn't gotten to the Vets on Thursday, she could easily have died.

On the Thursday that she got HGE, she was playing and happy at 6:00 a.m. When I left for the office at 7:30, she was hunched over and looked like her tummy was upset. DH was home and I told him to watch her. He went to lunch and returned at 1:00 p.m. and said that Tilly couldn't even stand and he rushed her to the Vets. That's how quickly HGE comes on.

And, as I pointed out -- it seems to leave just as quickly once they have fluids and antibiotics going into their systems. 

The Vets told me that there is no known cause and no kown cure for HGE. They also said that it can recur. Luckily, it has not recurred in Tilly. It's been 4 1/2 years since her episode. It normally occurs in toy dogs.

Sending prayers for Bijou and hugs for you and reassuring you that she will be fine very soon.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Biijou. I'm glad that she is on the mend. She'll be in my prayers.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

You're in my prayers, sweet little Bijou. Get well soon! I'm glad your mommy posted all this information so we'll know what to do if our pups get HGE.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So glad you got her to the vet hospital! Little Bijou is your baby and hopefully she is coming home tomorrow. She can't do without her Mommy! Sophia, I wish I looked that good the morning after I was in the hospital!!! Bijou is GORGEOUS!!!:wub: She truly is.......I am so happy that she is doing so well after being really, really sick!!!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh no! I am glad that you didn't hesitate in taking Bijou to the Vet. I am glad to hear Bijou is doing better.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, thank God, you didn't wait. I was so terrified when I read the beautiful Bijou was sick, but relieved that you caught it fast and she will be well.

Give her kissies from Aunty Sylie and Cousins MiMi & Ray.

And thank you for the valuable info.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so glad that Bijou is going to be okay. Thank you so much for sharing your experience with us. So scary!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad your precious baby is doing better!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sophia - how is Bijou doing? Is she home yet? :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am just seeing this thread and hoping that Bijou is doing better and will be home with you asap. Hugs to you both:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

How scary that must have been for you. I loved the video of Bijou because she looks like she's feeling a bit better. Thanks for taking the time to educate us on this terrible illness. I had never heard of it.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Poor baby Bijou :-( It sucks that she is going through this but I am glad that you responded immediately and that she is getting the treatment she needs. She's responding quite nicely and that has a lot to do with your quick actions. Please give her a hug and kiss from Aolani and me. Hope she is home soon.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

How absolutely frightening. I'm glad you got her to the hospital and she's doing well. Thx for the info,too.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Just seeing this Sophia! I had no idea Bijou was so sick! How scary!!!!!! Thank goodness she is recovering....and by her precious video I think she's gonna be ok....she is so brave! Get well hugs to your sweet lil girl! XO!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thinking of Bijou this morning. :wub: Hope she gets to come home today.
{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope she feels bettersoon.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no!!!!!! I am hoping she is well and back home today. How scary.  Do I remember Casanova getting it too at some point?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

How is Bijou doing today?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Just came back from vet with Bijou. 

She is running around sniffing up a storm....so happy!! Almost as happy as me!!!

So grateful she is well again! Thank you all for your well wishes!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh, so glad to hear that she is on the mend today! I was just coming back to check on how she is!! I bet you are all so happy!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

So glad she is home and feeling better.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Mackeral Sophia!!! I am so glad you knew to get to the vet ASAP! Wow, I can't even think about what may have happened if you didn't go when you did!! :w00t:

So glad she's better already!! :aktion033: Love her new hair cut :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sophia - so glad that little Miss Bijou is back home where she belongs and feeling better. Now for you: :smheat::wine: You did a great job and must be exhausted. Try to get some rest and rejuvenate after the ordeal.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Glad to hear she is home  I know she will just continue to feel better now that she is in her own environment.

Sending lots of pats and snuggles.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Hope that Bijou is doing better and is at home with you and Casanova.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What a relief...yay Bijou :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Sophia- I am relatively new to the forum but wanted to wish Bijou a full and speedy recovery. It is the scariest thing to see a family member (furkids included!) get ill. I lost a dog to an acute illness back in December so I can relate to the emotions you have gobe through. Thank you for sharing this info about HGE with us... Hope little Bijou gets back to her cute lil self soon!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

So happy to hear that Bijou is home and feeling better.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great news! it's good to hear she's home already.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Sophia, thank God Bijou is recovering well. I just went through this with my Fallon. You'll all be in my prayers.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Great News


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi there! I am new here, but I just wanted to send best wishes to your baby and a speedy recovery. Your dogs are gorgeous.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Sophia I'm so sorry! Poor, sweet Bijou! I haven't read the entire thread yet. I'm praying she is alright and it will be controlled with diet. Kisses to you Bijou. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm happy to read that she is home and happy Sophia.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, Sophia! Just read your thread. What a shock! I'm so sorry for you and sweet Bijou but relieved to hear she's doing so much better!

Sending lots of good well wishes the long way to your little girl!

Hugs,
Alexandra :hugging:


----------

